# Your Top 20 Skylines



## QuantumXP (3 mo ago)

These are the top 20 skylines in my opinion.










#20 - Sydney, Australia
Source: Sydney Skyline II, Opernhaus Sydney, Jörg DICKMANN · Kunstfotografien · YellowKorner










#19 - Montreal, Canada
Source: Montreal Skyline - Picture of Montreal, Quebec - Tripadvisor










#18 - Paris, France
Source: Paris Skyline | Poster 70 x 50










#17 - St. Louis, USA
Source: Bild der Innenstadt von St. Louis mit Gateway Arch in der Dämmerung.










#16 - Guangzhou, China
Source: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Guangzhou_skyline.jpg










#15 - Pyongyang, North Korea
Source: The skyline of Pyongyang in North Korea during winter










#14 - Taipei, Taiwan
Source: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Taipei_Skyline_2021.jpg










#13 - Toronto, Canada
Source: Toronto has one of the world's most photographed skylines | Urbanized










#12 - London, United Kingdom
Source: https://www.pinterest.at/pin/335870084712681830/










#11 - Las Vegas, USA
Source: Las Vegas, Nevada, USA Skyline Foto, Poster, Wandbilder bei EuroPosters










#10 - Hamburg, Germany
Source: Hamburg Skyline Bilder und Panorama Fotos auf Leinwand.










#9 - Los Angeles, USA
Source: Los Angeles Photography LA Skyline View Los - Etsy Österreich










#8 - Frankfurt, Germany
Source: So ist Frankfurt zu seiner spektakulären Skyline gekommen










#7 - Chicago, USA
Source: https://www.trip.com/blog/iconic-chicago-skyline-buildings-and-how-to-explore/










#6 - Hong Kong, China
Source: https://www.supertapete.com/reise-reise.../asien/1312/fototapete-nr.-3563-hongkong-skyline










#5 - Seoul, South Korea
Source: https://www.gsma.com/newsroom/resou...nwide-lpwa-networks/attachment/seoul-skyline/










#4 - Seattle, USA
Source: https://www.yatego.com/desfoli/p,5c4762235026c,5bec4787bb8692_7,seattle-skyline-city-stadt-usa-poster-p1370










#3 - Tokyo, Japan
Source: https://www.photowall.de/mt-fuji-and-tokyo-skyline-poster










#2 - New York City, USA
Source: https://theshoppersweekly.com/polit...-15-2020/attachment/new-york-skyline-pre-911/










#1 - Shanghai, China
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...le:Pudong_Shanghai_November_2017(cropped).jpg

Let me know what you think about my list!


----------



## MalachaiAC (Oct 21, 2021)

List is wack


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

well, beauty is on the eyes of the beholder, skylines is no different. The list isn't the issue but the photos is and badly need updating. The image of Hamburg isn't even real and what are the old and gone twin wtc towers doing here?


----------



## QuantumXP (3 mo ago)

Yellow Fever said:


> well, beauty is on the eyes of the beholder, skylines is no different. The list isn't the issue but the photos is and badly need updating. The image of Hamburg isn't even real and what are the old and gone twin wtc towers doing here?


1. Why do the photos need updating? There weren't any new skyscrapers built.
2. The image of Hamburg is real. The landmarks seen in the photo exist in reality.
3. New York with the Twin Towers is the true New York i remember. And yes, i don't like the new "World Trade Center."


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

QuantumXP said:


> 1. Why do the photos need updating? There weren't any new skyscrapers built.
> 2. The image of Hamburg is real. The landmarks seen in the photo exist in reality.
> 3. New York with the Twin Towers is the true New York i remember. And yes, i don't like the new "World Trade Center."


Several of the cities you posted have had prominent new skyscrapers built (Sydney, Montreal, Guangzhou, Paris).

And the image of Hamburg is a collage of photos of different Hamburg landmarks, not a photo of the actual cityscape.


----------



## Mile1710 (9 mo ago)

In my opinion, New York is the best skyline and Melbourne is missing, which is another incredible city, the same as Dubai.


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Chongqing, China








Source

Warsaw, Poland








Source


----------



## Keano (May 14, 2005)

MalachaiAC said:


> List is wack
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Keano (May 14, 2005)

I look at skylines not just in terms of density but overall quality of the architecture, visual impression and setting.
Take Santiago as an example. The Pelli tower with the Andes backdrop is just sublime
Factor in density and overall visual impact and then i have to hand it to Singapore. To me the most complete skyline.

I’ve visited many of the cities in the above list, and only Hong Kong really impressed me. You can stare at the skyline for hours.


----------



## Keano (May 14, 2005)

QuantumXP said:


> 1. Why do the photos need updating? There weren't any new skyscrapers built.
> 2. The image of Hamburg is real. The landmarks seen in the photo exist in reality.
> 3. New York with the Twin Towers is the true New York i remember. And yes, i don't like the new "World Trade Center."


your third point contradicts your first one. New York has a vastly different skyline today than 25 years ago


----------



## ELH (Jul 5, 2013)

New York can barely be surpassed. It has history, vastness, density - and - remains competitive and cutting egde, with multiple new megatalls and the globally new ultra slim trend.

Chinese megapolises might rival it in terms of «tall sprawl» and Dubai and likes in terms of «chosing to beat the tallest» but that doesn’t mean NYC rivalled as the worlds # 1 skyscraper city. That is especially true when you think how the city skape consists of «historical skyscrapers» when seen from street level.


----------



## Keano (May 14, 2005)

ELH said:


> New York can barely be surpassed. It has history, vastness, density - and - remains competitive and cutting egde, with multiple new megatalls and the globally new ultra slim trend.
> 
> Chinese megapolises might rival it in terms of «tall sprawl» and Dubai and likes in terms of «chosing to beat the tallest» but that doesn’t mean NYC rivalled as the worlds # 1 skyscraper city. That is especially true when you think how the city skape consists of «historical skyscrapers» when seen from street level.


All good points, especially when you can see art deco buildings next to wafer thin modern supertalls. My favorite building in the world is the Chrysler building followed by the Bank of China tower in Hong Kong. In my view both cities are head and shoulders above any other. Shanghai third


----------



## MalachaiAC (Oct 21, 2021)

Idk about Shanghai. It does have the best trio of skyscrapers, but besides that what is the skyline? Honest question.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

MalachaiAC said:


> Idk about Shanghai. It does have the best trio of skyscrapers, but besides that what is the skyline? Honest question.


There're so many skyscrapers in Shanghai outside of the Big 3...








by Alan大橙子 on 500px









by xilaoci on 500px









by `自╮ 由。 on 500px









by Xuess on 500px









by 向导 on 500px









by Ho1den on 500px









by ShalLwe on 500px


----------



## Mile1710 (9 mo ago)

Keano said:


> View attachment 3998037
> View attachment 3998078
> 
> 
> ...


I think the same, the Skyline of Santiago is very beautiful and the Costanera Tower is very iconic and has been an example of mold in several cities around the world.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the tops, Tokyo

Roppongi Skyline, Tokyo, Japan by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NYC
Downtown Manhattan by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore
asd-_ASD1327 by Rico Lee (asdgraphy / momento.R), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seattle
Joy to (and from) the Emerald City by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------

